# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  WTB 3.3.5 Patchs.mpq For Dmg

## kukatagod

Hello.
WTB WOTLK patches MPQ files. for dmg(someting like dmg hack) parry/dooge charge - for warrior ?
Discord - Mitakaa#5778

----------

